# rolyan exercise bands



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

thinking about getting these. are these any good? what is the draw weight for each color?


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There are many "non-Theraband" exercise bands available. I do not know that brand. I suspect that many of the "off brand" types come from the supplier. In general, folks have reported good results with various exercise bands. (Search on "exercise bands" or just "exercise".) If you can get them cheaply, give them a try, as long as they are latex. Try then out and let us know how they work. If they are advertised as non-latex, then I would not bother.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Charles said:


> There are many "non-Theraband" exercise bands available. I do not know that brand. I suspect that many of the "off brand" types come from the supplier. In general, folks have reported good results with various exercise bands. (Search on "exercise bands" or just "exercise".) If you can get them cheaply, give them a try, as long as they are latex. Try then out and let us know how they work. If they are advertised as non-latex, then I would not bother.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


they have latex and non latex. just asking cuz i heard from one guy that they werent good.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe that Rolyan is marketed in the world of slingshots as "Dub Dub". It has it's fans, and I know of plenty people using it successfully.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

JamsMarmalades said:


> I believe that Rolyan is marketed in the world of slingshots as "Dub Dub". It has it's fans, and I know of plenty people using it successfully.


BTW the above applies to Rolyan tubes - I'm afraid I don't know anything about their flat bands.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I've used Rolyan black bands which are their strongest available and they weren't all that strong. They are very good value though. 25mm doubled up is perfect for firing steel bearings at cans but I wouldn't recommend them for hunting. I think I paid around £3 for a meter which is better than half the price of tbg. They make good strips for the wrap 'n' tuck method, especially with red bands as it looks cool.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> I've used Rolyan black bands which are their strongest available and they weren't all that strong. They are very good value though. 25mm doubled up is perfect for firing steel bearings at cans but I wouldn't recommend them for hunting. I think I paid around £3 for a meter which is better than half the price of tbg. They make good strips for the wrap 'n' tuck method, especially with red bands as it looks cool.


there is no black. the strongest is plum. why not hunting, cant you use more layers?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If the basic problem is lack of speed, adding more layers may not solve that problem. If the bands are inherently slow, then more of them will still be slow. On the other hand, if the speed problem is the result of the bands being too light for the ammo, then adding more layers may well improve things.

But again, I have no experience with Rolyan bands so cannot say whether or not they are inherently slow.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Charles said:


> If the basic problem is lack of speed, adding more layers may not solve that problem. If the bands are inherently slow, then more of them will still be slow. On the other hand, if the speed problem is the result of the bands being too light for the ammo, then adding more layers may well improve things.
> 
> But again, I have no experience with Rolyan bands so cannot say whether or not they are inherently slow.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


yeah, already knew that. just asking cuz it sounded like he was talking about the draw weight, which makes no sense for flatbands because you can just change the width or amount of layers.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

beaverman said:


> Hawkman said:
> 
> 
> > I've used Rolyan black bands which are their strongest available and they weren't all that strong. They are very good value though. 25mm doubled up is perfect for firing steel bearings at cans but I wouldn't recommend them for hunting. I think I paid around £3 for a meter which is better than half the price of tbg. They make good strips for the wrap 'n' tuck method, especially with red bands as it looks cool.
> ...


There are black Rolyan BANDS as I have bought and used them. If however you mean TUBES then you're right, the heaviest is plum.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.physio-med.com/Rolyan-Bands-Latex-Free-25M.html

Rolyan bands in black.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> http://www.physio-med.com/Rolyan-Bands-Latex-Free-25M.html
> 
> Rolyan bands in black.


weird. same colors except for black which is plum everywhere else ive looked. maybe the plum is really dark and confused with black?

and when you say weak you mean the draw weight right?


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I've also just seen the bands in plum, they could be phasing out the old colour scheme so as to coincide with their tubes.
Yeah, the draw was weak, the speed at which the ammo was propelled wasn't impressive and neither was the damage inflicted on the target. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying don't use 'em, I'm just saying that in relation to theraband gold they're not that impressive. I bought them because they were relatively inexpensive (compared to tbg) but you would probably need to use at least twice as much to parallel the effects of tbg. I put off buying tbg for quite a while due to it's cost but once I finally bit the bullet and bought some I knew I'd been wasting time and money beforehand.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> I've also just seen the bands in plum, they could be phasing out the old colour scheme so as to coincide with their tubes.
> Yeah, the draw was weak, the speed at which the ammo was propelled wasn't impressive and neither was the damage inflicted on the target. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying don't use 'em, I'm just saying that in relation to theraband gold they're not that impressive. I bought them because they were relatively inexpensive (compared to tbg) but you would probably need to use at least twice as much to parallel the effects of tbg. I put off buying tbg for quite a while due to it's cost but once I finally bit the bullet and bought some I knew I'd been wasting time and money beforehand.


do you think the speed would be comparable to theraband with an equal draw weight?


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry I have absolutely no idea. I'm no expert at all. My scientific tests involve checking the damage on a can of guinness.


----------

